# Midlands Golden Rescue needs your help!



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi guys
I am a foster mom for Midlands Golden Rescue here in SC.. and we need help. In the past few months we have taken in few goldens that have needed more than just average care. We are really needing any and all help that we can get. We are a small rescue with just a few foster homes but we try and help as many dogs as we can. Mary Williams our director has been running Midlands for the last 20 yrs and has helped many dogs each year. 

Here are a few of the dogs that have needed the additional medical help..


Dylan 

Dylan is the boy that I was asking you guys to help me name. He is approximately 18 months and just a real sweetheart. He was obviously someone's pet at one point. He came into my house on Friday and is completely housebroken, knows sit, is crate trained and is just a great dog overall. Dylan does have Heartworms, will have to be neutered and had to receive all of his shots. Total cost for HW treatment, neuter and shots is going to run the rescue over 600.00 (probably closer to 800 when all is said and done... (this doesn't include deworming, flea meds, HW meds or food))

























Dolly

Oh wow what can I saw about sweet Dolly. This girl is awesome. She's about 8 yrs old and just a total sweetheart. She is such a happy girl and so good. I don't even know she's at my house unless its feeding time and she lets me know. : She's happiest with a woobie in her mouth and either laying on the couch or rolling around in the dirt. 
Dolly came in from the local shelter and was in really rough shape. According to our vet she apparently just had a litter of pups before she was found but had no pups with her. (and she's had a few litters over the years).. So when she got went thru her spay surgery she had to stay a few extra days due to her uterus being so tender for observation. Dolly also has a systemic yeast infection. We are treating the yeast infection with Keto which is really expensive anti-fungal med and I am giving her benadryl each day to help with the itchiness.. poor girl is just happy being in a home... Here is one of my favorite pics of her...lol. 











Alex

Alex came in to the rescue from a local shelter a few months back and his HW test came back positive. Alex also had to be neutered and brought UTD on his shots. He started HW treatment and everything was going fine and then Barbara his foster mom noticed he wasn't acting right. She took his temp. It was over 103. So off to the ER vet for this boy. He had pneumonia... The next morning he was transferred to the rescue vet where he had to stay on IV fluids for over a week. The ER vet bill alone was 525.00. Right now we have over 1000 dollars in vet bills for Alex but he's so worth it.. such a sweet boy and he's doing great now.. made it thru HW treatment and just waiting on a new home! 









Luke

Luke is a sweet chow/golden mix that we took in several months ago from a local shelter.. He was another one that had several issues that had to be cleared up. The night I picked him up for the shelter he had to be rushed to ER vet for a high fever. He had been neutered the day before and was placed back in a dirty run... He had also chewed out all of his stitches.. 300 dollars later he was re-stitched and off to my house for fostering.. Luke also had skin issues that had to be treated.. isn't he a cute boy!!! he's ready for a forever home now.. 










Like I said these are just some of the dogs we have had lately that needed extra help. And we are looking at getting possibly 2 more dogs in this week from the local shelter.. We wont know till we get them to the vet if they are HW positive.. They will all have to be altered and brought UTD on shots.. 

If you know of anyone willing to foster please let me know!! And if you would like to donate or sponsor one of these dogs that would be great.. 
Our mailing address is 
Midlands Golden Rescue
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230-3545

If you would like to use pay pal please email Martha Havens at [email protected] for more info... 


If you have any extra collars, leash, woobies (stuffed dog toys), treats, blankets, food. gift certificates to pet stores... any and all donations would be greatly appreciated.. please let me know.. and will give you a mailing address.. 

We have some great things for sale in our store.. if you would like to donate items for us to sell in the store let me know

our website is: 
Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*This Rescue*

has a lot of nice things to buy which should help the Goldens in need.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

these are the pics of the two dogs that Barbara found at that kill shelter in Orangeburg SC..(Karen posted about Morgan at this same shelter)... Will see for sure if are taking them in tomorrow.. but sounds like we migh if we can find room..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for taking pictures of these two goldens-they are just beautiful and glad to hear Morgan is just up for adoption and not in danger

As far as finding foster homes in South Carolina have you posted on the rescuecentral and chat goldens forums, too?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff in their on-line shop. Take a look!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice stuff in the store!

I wish I could help, but we are overrun right now, too. You are doing a fantastic thing for these dogs!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump!! :::


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh how I wish I was ready for pup #2! Thanks so much for taking care of these goldens! I'll make a donation today!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

does Midlands have a paypal link? If not, I can send a check!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

If you email Martha Havens [[email protected]] she can tell you what to do.. we havent gotten a pay pal button set up yet... but Martha can help you.. She also would answer any questions about items in the store..


thank you!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bump---let's all go shopping at their store!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks guys! 


Steve asked a great question about the address in to send checks to in Pa if u are buying something from the store. Martha used to live in SC and helped Mary out for many years running our store and doing fundraisers and then up and moved to PA a few years ago but still helps out with the rescue. All checks should be made out to Midlands Golden Rescue and Martha will mail those in to Mary as she gets them... the rescue gets 100% of the money.

If you are wanting to send in a donation via check there is a PO box address on the website that the rescue has...


Just thought i would share in case anyone else was wondering...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

U guys are awesome.. thanks so much for the donations and orders.. every little bit helps and we defnetly need the help. 

Mary Williams our director has told the Orangeburg shelter that we are def taking in the 4 goldens they have... and one is HW positive.. so any and all help would be greatly appreciated.. and if you know anyone around the midlands of SC that would be willing to foster let me know.. we have to find room for these 4 guys..


thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Turns out one of the 4 dogs we were going to get got adopted but of the remaining 3 they have a variety of health issues

one is heartworm positive, another has lyme disease and one has mange.. ugh... 

I am sure Barb will be on here to share pics of Molly, Sultan & Jake.. she picked them up yesterday from the shelter...

Check out our store we have some really neat things for sale if anyone is intrested... 

thanks!http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/goodies.html


----------

